# Mazzer Mini Electronic Type A



## svranjic (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm looking at purchasing a Mazzer Mini Electronic Type A grinder with a Rocket Giotto Evoluzione V2 and would appreciate some seasoned coffee experts opinion on this grinder and combination??

My head has been spinning a tad with the number of grinders out there and positive and negative reviews for each. What attracted me to the Mazzer Mini was the size as height is an issue with the setup in my kitchen and they appear to be a common grinder paired with the Rocket. I'm impressed with the Rocket from all the reviews and videos I have watched and it looks to be a really good quality Italian made machine.

Budget wise my wife and I are at our limit with this combination and we want to get a very good quality and robust product that would last us many many years and enable us to experiment and drink some nice coffee that we struggle to find in coffee shops that are local to us.

Appreciate peoples views and recommendations. We plan to visit some local suppliers over the coming week hopefully to get a better understanding as this is also our first entry into this type of setup which is a big leap forward from instant coffee from the coffee jar


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fab espresso machine, consider a different grinder, the mazzer mini e is not a favourite here as it clumps bad and is prone to static, got the same money you could get a used k30 or a used with a micro hopper, or any number of fantastic commercial grinders with a doser.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Where are you based svranjic? Bella Barista might be able to show you this combo and give you a demo. As Coffeechap says - give some more thought to your grinder, there are ways of reducing the size of bigger grinders. I have a Mazzer Superjolly and Rocket Giotto Evo - my Mazzer is not as tall as the Rocket.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mini-e hugely overpriced for the performance


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Where do you get a K30 for that kind of money?

I was considering the mini e not long ago but got put off by the negative opinions and settled on the Quamar M80E which ticked the boxes especially as a nice looking on demand model, I still think I made the right choice over the mini but oh do I wish the buttons weren't so badly designed and would have been happier with a grinder that has a dose button by the portafilter rest (all things being equal which of course they're not).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Well the rocket variant of theoniis £600 you can get used k30s for around that price


----------



## svranjic (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks all very much for your responses and advice.

I'm based in London and I have started looking at the Super Jolly which is considerably cheaper if you buy the non electronic version. Height is my only concern and is anyone able to provide me the height with the 320g hopper attached??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Why use a hopper at all just use a lens hood then it will be smaller than a mini


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> Why use a hopper at all just use a lens hood then it will be smaller than a mini


^^^ - Yup, what he said - Use the rubber micro hopper at the very most.

My Super Jolly with micro hopper stands 39cm tall from worktop to the top of the (extended) hopper with cover.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

This might help you visualise a Super Jolly next to a Rocket.... As you can see with the lens hood hopper it's not as tall.


----------



## svranjic (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks all and extra thanks Daren for the photo which really helps visualize the size and overall footprint.

The Super Jolly is now at the top of my list.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you want a brand new one?


----------



## svranjic (Oct 21, 2013)

Originally looking to buy new however keeping an eye on used but this depends on the format such as timer, electronic, on demand


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

svranjic said:


> this depends on the format such as timer, electronic, on demand


What's your ideal configuration?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a brand new boxed sj if you are interested a hell of a lot less than new price!


----------



## svranjic (Oct 21, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I have a brand new boxed sj if you are interested a hell of a lot less than new price!


What variation is it and appreciate if you can advise/PM me on what price you are looking at


----------

